# Thoughts on Fuji



## outback0322 (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking at buying a 2007 Fuji Team. Full carbon frame. Brand new from LBS. I've never had a Fuji before. Any thoughts, good or bad??


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Fuji is no better or worse a brand than any other major bicycle brand. 
If you like it and it fits buy it, if not then get something else.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

What a timely post. I just bought one a day ago and put 50 miles on today. I love it in every way possible. I am coming from two high end custom bikes, one steel and a ti-carbon mix. This bike blows them out of the water. Smooth ride, stiff when pounding on the pedals, all day comfort. It got looks and comments today too. Highly recommended. I paid $1400 for it.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

They are pretty good bikes and well speced for the price.


----------



## rc2 (Oct 4, 2005)

siclmn said:


> I am coming from two high end custom bikes, one steel and a ti-carbon mix. This bike blows them out of the water. ...$1400 for it.


Now that's actually interesting. 1400 for a bike that 'blows out' a high end ti-carbon fiber frame (XS?) which would cost in the 6-8000 range, or roughly 5x the bucks. What, can I ask, was the high end ti frame? And can you elaborate on what is behind 'blows them out of the water'?

I've typically found little ride difference between high-end frames (assuming they are built for the same purpose -- eg, stiff racer, or flexy century/comfort, or ...). Interested in your elaboration.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

rc2 said:


> Now that's actually interesting. 1400 for a bike that 'blows out' a high end ti-carbon fiber frame (XS?) which would cost in the 6-8000 range, or roughly 5x the bucks. What, can I ask, was the high end ti frame? And can you elaborate on what is behind 'blows them out of the water'?
> 
> I've typically found little ride difference between high-end frames (assuming they are built for the same purpose -- eg, stiff racer, or flexy century/comfort, or ...). Interested in your elaboration.


It's a Davidson made 5 years ago for me. I told them comfort was paramount, for my back was recovering at the time. This bike has all the suppleness but better stiffness when pedaling. I set a new speed record going down the hill with the speed sign. So I am impressed. I try other peoples bikes all the time on rides and every bike is different but this one fits like a glove for me and no, this is not the last bike I will ever buy.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

outback0322 said:


> Looking at buying a 2007 Fuji Team. Full carbon frame. Brand new from LBS. I've never had a Fuji before. Any thoughts, good or bad??



I've never had the Team, but I've had two of Fuji's aluminum bikes (Aloha tri bike that I sold and a 'cross bike I bought a few days ago). Fuji gets a bad rap from some bike snobs because they sell them at Performance and they don't cost as much as other bikes. They are great bikes at great prices. See if it fits you and have fun with it.


----------



## goose04 (Jun 16, 2002)

i have a 06 team its all carbon bike and has been pretty good to me. Only downside i see is that fuji puts some heavy wheels and cranks in their bikes.


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

I have an 06 roubaix rc (aluminum w/ carbon seat stays). Bike is solid, though more forgiving than an all aluminum bike I had before it. Rides well, fit is generic enough that I can dial it in for my slightly weird dimensions and and the price was great.

The only things I would change about it are the bontrager select wheels and the truvativ roleur crankset


----------



## Fynxsyndct (Nov 19, 2008)

I was looking at an 06 roubaix base model on craigslist locally. It had low end Shimano components. Would it be worth it for $600?


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Fynxsyndct said:


> I was looking at an 06 roubaix base model on craigslist locally. It had low end Shimano components. Would it be worth it for $600?


Define "low end"? My initial reaction is that you may find the 2008 model at Performance for less.


----------



## Fynxsyndct (Nov 19, 2008)

*reply*

Tiagra components, Truvia triple crank and alex 330 wheelset. Could be off on a few of the names or spelling, but that almost correct.


----------



## TriNewb24 (Feb 19, 2009)

i would go probably 475-525. I had found a '07 Fuji Roubaix Pro with 105/tiagra for $750 locally with clips and helmet. He was going to take $600 but I decided to go all carbon.


----------

